# In Search of an Jiu Jitsu Instructor



## theswoopman (Jul 31, 2006)

I am looking for a instructor or a contact for someone in the Clarksburg, WV or close relation to it that teaches BJJ or Jiu Jitsu.  I know there is one in Morgantown, Charleston, & Huntington, but I don't have the time to travel an 1 hour + to attend a school a couple nights a week. Does anyone know of someone that is a little closer?  

Right now I hold a blue belt in Shurite (school closed) and I am currently taking Seiei Kan Karate. So I have the most martial arts experience among my group.  So they voted me the leader of this group.  I have 6 people(including myself) right now that are working off of videos in my brothers garage.  So I would feel much better with locating an instructor that holds a degree.  I have taken a few classes in BJJ when I was traveling, but that is all the expierence that I have. Leading this group is fun, but I don't want to have to relearn something that we interpeted wrong from the videos.  Myself and the gang would greatly appreciate any help finding a contact to someone that could instruct us.


----------

